# Total verrückte Funksprüche



## Tokko (22 Feb. 2008)

* Total verrückte Funksprüche


* Dies ist die Abschrift eines Funkgesprächs, welches tatsächlich im Oktober 1995, zwischen einem US-Marine Flugzeugträger und kanadischen Behörden, vor der Küste Neufundlands stattgefunden hat. Es wurde am 10.10.1995 vom Chief of Naval Operations veröffentlicht.


Amerikaner: "Bitte ändern Sie Ihren Kurs 15 Grad nach Norden, um eine Kollision zu vermeiden." 
Kanadier: "Ich empfehle, Sie ändern IHREN Kurs 15 Grad nach Süden, um eine Kollision zu vermeiden." 
Amerikaner: "Dies ist der Kapitän eines Schiffs der US-Marine. Ich sage noch einmal: Ändern Sie Ihren Kurs." 
Kanadier: "Nein. Ich sage noch einmal: Sie ändern Ihren Kurs." 
Amerikaner: "DIES IST DER FLUGZEUGTRÄGER "USS LINCOLN", DAS ZWEITGRÖSSTE SCHIFF IN DER ATLANTIK-FLOTTE DER VEREINIGTEN STAATEN. WIR WERDEN VON DREI ZERSTÖRERN, DREI KREUZERN UND MEHREREN HILFSSCHIFFEN BEGLEITET. ICH VERLANGE, DASS SIE IHREN KURS 15 GRAD NACH NORDEN, DAS IST EINS FÜNF GRAD NACH NORDEN, ÄNDERN, ODER ES WERDEN GEGENMASSNAHMEN ERGRIFFEN, UM DIE SICHERHEIT DIESES SCHIFFES ZU GEWÄHRLEISTEN." 
Kanadier: "Dies ist ein Leuchtturm. Sie sind dran."








Einige Beispiele der kuriosesten aber dennoch authentischen Funksprüche zwischen Flugzeug-Cockpit und Tower-Fluglotsen (im Tower werden die Gespräche der Flutlotsen mit den Piloten aufgezeichnet). 
Tower: "Um Lärm zu vermeiden, schwenken sie bitte 45 Grad nach rechts." 
Pilot: "Was können wir in 35 000 Fuss Höhe schon für Lärm machen?" 
Tower: "Den Krach, wenn ihre 707 mit der 727 vor Ihnen zusammenstösst!" 
Tower: "Sind sie ein Airbus 320 oder 340?" 
Pilot: "Ein A 340 natürlich!" 
Tower: "Würden Sie dann bitte vor dem Start auch die anderen beiden Triebwerke starten?" 
Pilot: "Guten Morgen, Bratislava." 
Tower: "Guten Morgen. Zur Kenntnis: Hier ist Wien." 
Pilot: "Bin jetzt im Landeanflug auf Bratislava." 
Tower: "Hier ist wirklich Wien." 
Pilot: "Wien?" 
Tower: "Ja." 
Pilot: "Aber warum? Wir wollten nach Bratislava." 
Tower: "Okay. Dann brechen Sie Landeanflug ab und fliegen Sie nach links." 
Tower zu einem Piloten, der besonders hart aufsetzte: "Eine Landung soll ja kein Geheimnis sein. Die Passagiere sollen ruhig wissen, wann sie unten sind." 
Pilot: "Macht nichts. Die klatschen eh immer." 
Pilot einer Alitalia, dem ein Blitzschlag das halbe Cockpit lahmgelegt hat: "Bei uns ist fast alles ausgefallen. Nichts geht mehr. Selbst unser Höhenmesser zeigt nichts mehr an." 
Nach fünf Minuten Lamentierens meldet sich der Pilot einer anderen Maschine: "Halt's Maul und stirb wie ein Mann!" 
Tower: "Haben Sie Probleme?" 
Pilot: "Hab meinen Kompass verloren." 
Tower: "So wie Sie fliegen, haben Sie alle Instrumente verloren." 
Tower: "Nach der Landung bitte zu Taxiway Alpha 7, Alpha 5, Whiskey 2, Delta 1 und Oscar 2." 
Pilot: "Wo ist denn das? Wir kennen uns doch hier nicht aus." 
Tower: "Macht nichts. Bin auch erst zwei Tage hier." 
Pilot: "Erbitten Starterlaubnis." 
Tower: "Sorry, wir haben Ihren Flugplan nicht. Wo wollen Sie hin?" 
Pilot: "Wie jeden Montag nach Salzburg." 
Tower: "Aber heute ist Dienstag!" 
Pilot: "Was? Dann haben wir ja frei." 
Pilot: "Gibt's hier keinen Follow-me-Wagen?" 
Tower: "Negativ. Sehen Sie zu, wie sie allein zum Gate kommen." 
Tower: "Höhe und Position?" 
Pilot: "Ich bin 1.80 m und sitze vorne links." 
Tower zu Privatflieger: "Wer ist alles an Bord?" 
Pilot: "Pilot, zwei Passagiere und ein Hund." 
Tower, nach harter Landung des Fliegers: "Ich nehme an, der Hund sass am Steuer?" 
Tower: "Haben Sie genug Sprit oder nicht?" 
Pilot: "Ja." 
Tower: "Ja, was?" 
Pilot: "Ja, Sir!!!" 
Tower: "Geben Sie uns bitte Ihre erwartete Ankunftszeit." 
Pilot: "Hmmmm... Dienstag würde mir gut passen." 
Pilot: "...Tower, please call me a fuel truck." 
Tower: "Roger. You are a fuel truck." 
Pilot: "Tower, da brennt ein Runway-light." 
Tower: "Ich hoffe, da brennen mehrere." 
Pilot: "Sorry, ich meine, es qualmt." 
Tower: "Delta Oscar Mike, squawk 0476." 
Pilot: "Say again." 
Tower: "Squawk 0476." 
Pilot: "Four, zero...? " 
Tower: "Wollen Sie'n leichteren haben ?" 
Tower: "Delta Bravo Charlie, ist Ihr Squawk wirklich 7046?" 
Pilot: "Positiv." 
Tower: "Ich mag's kaum glauben, Sie haben eine angezeigte Höhe von minus neunzig Fuß." 
Tower: "Hotel Papa Oscar climb four thousand to six thousand and maintain." 
Pilot: "Hotel Papa Oscar, climbing flight level 100." 
Tower: "Hotel Papa Oscar, climb to flight level 60 and maintain." 
Pilot: "Aber vier plus sechs ist doch zehn, oder?" 
Tower: "Sie sollen steigen, nicht addieren." 
Pilot: "Frankfurt Information, hier Delta Bravo Zulu. Wir sind jetzt über Dinkelsbühl in Flugfläche 95." 
Tower: "Sie sollten doch München Information rufen !" 
Pilot: "Ja, weiß ich, aber bei Ihnen gefällt mir das Programm besser." 
Tower (in Stuttgart): "Lufthansa 5680, reduce to 170 knots." 
Pilot: "Das ist ja wie in Frankfurt. Da gibt's auch nur 210 und 170 Knoten... Aber wir sind ja flexibel." 
Tower: "Wir auch. Reduce to 173 knots." 
Tower: "LH 8610 cleared for take-off." 
Pilot (LH 8610): "Wir sind aber noch gar nicht gelandet." 
Tower: "Ja, wer steht denn da auf der 26 south ? " 
Pilot (LH 8801): "LH 8801." 
Tower: "Na ja, dann seid ihr eben cleared for take-off." 
Pilot:"F LX 30, Kontrollraum, bitte kommen, wir haben nur noch wenige Liter Treibstoff. Erbitte Anweisungen!" 
Tower: "Bitte geben Sie uns ihre Position an, wir haben Sie nicht auf unserem Radarschirm...!" 
Pilot: "Wir stehen auf der Landebahn 2 und möchten wissen, wann der Tankwagen kommt!"


----------

